# Anyone undergoing FET Jan '10??



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi,

I start sniffing tomorrow for FET after having a DD in May this year.  I'm really daunted by the prospect of going for it all over again and am so worried about it not working as don't want to be sad with my LO around.  Trying v hard to stay positive....  

The success rates of our clinic has gone up quite a bit since we went for ICSI so we are having the dilemma of whether to put back 1 or 2 (we have 3 x day 5 (blast) frosties) as chances of twins are high but then how do we know if they will take at all.  Oh I don't know I'm sure it will all come clear in the next few weeks.

Just wondered if anyone else is out there going through FET at the moment with a LO already too?

GS xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,
and there was me thinking i was the only mad one going for a FET with a little one just over 6 months old!!

We are starting on my next cycle, so at the end of Jan. I too am dreading it not working.

We have 1 x blast and 2 x grade 2 frozen. We are defrosting all and then hopefully having 2 put back. I'm worried that we may have twins, but then i'm worried it won't work at all!! Such a hard decision to make as i know how challenging one child can be, so i'm sure twins with a lo already will be very hard. 

I am also worried that the embies won't survive the thaw, so i'm just going to take one day at a time and see what happens. We'll make our decision when they have ( ) defrosted.

Wishing you loads of luck, keep in touch!! Cleo xxxx


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ladies

Thought i'd chip in as i'm on the edge of an FET.

My LO is 14 months and i'm in two minds about doing it now. Bit late to be fretting as they defrosted my one and only embryo today and it survived the thaw. Now it has to survive the night and divide and they'll transfer. (Fingers crossed)

If it doesn't work, i'm not sure what i'll do as i'm now 41!!

Good luck both of you - all of us!

xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

OOh Portie, sending you loads of       That has given me hope as i have 3 embies and so worried about them thawing out. 

We will be strtaing on this cycle as long as my body plays ball. I got AF on day 15    If the same think happens again we won't be able to start as i dr from day 16. Just have to wait and see.

Keep us informed!! xxxxx


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Cleo, good luck to you too   xx


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry ladies I forgot to look back at this thread and I've not been on for a while.

Hi Cleo, I'm so glad to find someone else going for it so soon too.  I've been worried that I'm slightly mad going for it now but it feels right and I want to get on with having my LOs as soon as I can.  I also think about what will happen if it doesn't work and we have to go through a full round of ICSI again.  I'll do it but will be dreading it.  Have you started the meds yet?  I have my scan on 28th and if that looks good it will be FET on 2nd.

Portia - sending you           

GS xx


----------



## saz5 (May 9, 2007)

Hi

I just want to wish you all the best of luck.  We had our daughter (born 3/9/09) through ICSI and we ahve been talking abt when to try again - we have 4 frosties.  We made contact with St Barts as we wanted to know roughly how much it was going to cost  Were you able to have this done on the NHS?  Our gorgeous daughter is 6 months next week and like you, i worry abt going through FET as (not wanting to be negative and i hate thinking such thoughts) if it didnt work i dont want my daughter to have sadness around her.  I must admit though i do on the other hand get excited about the thought of trying again as our daughter has bought us so much joy.
Sending lots of good vibes.

sx


----------

